# 4 Young horses dumped in IA, need homes.



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I am sharing this photo for a friend.

She needs to find homes for these 4 young horses that someone dumped on her property.

Two she thinks are 2 years old or thereabouts...and the other two are yearlings.

Sale barn will not take them as too thin.

They are in IA, NE of Des Moines.

If anyone in that area is interested, PM me and I will get you to her.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

From the pics, they don't look in bad shape, just muddy, but that's just one picture from a straight on view. I am assuming your friend contacted the proper authorities in case these are "escapees" or if a proper agency needs to take custody? Kind sad that your friend has to care for them & find homes and there is no society or agency to do that.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

She's done that, and she is feeding hay hers need.

I would imagine someone dumped them who found out couldn't go through sale, as it was this past weekend I think?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh I don't need to bring one home... I don't need to bring one home...


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Poor bubbas...


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow - hope they find homes!

I also want to second to make sure contacted proper authorities. Many areas require a certain amoung of hold time before the animals can be kept, sold or given away.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I want the animal rights nuts to tell us again that there are no abandoned horses and there is no horse starvation going on. I hope you find homes for them. They have to go somewhere since there is no market for them.


----------

